# Soft Stool, any sugestions?



## imaurer269 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a 15 week old black lab and have been feeding him chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul large breed. He's around 25 pounds and I started off feeding him 1 cup three times a day but he always had really soft stools. I cut him back to 1 cup twice daily and his stool got a lot better but he is starting to look really thin and I'm worried he's not getting enough food. The bag says to feed him 3 1/4 to 4 1/3 cups a day but from what I've read on here manufacturers always are high on the amount to feed per day. Would like some input on how much per day I should be feeding him and any additional food I could add to his diet to help firm up his stool.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

so youre just giving 1 cup total now? have you tried 2 cups?


----------



## imaurer269 (Mar 25, 2010)

I started off with 3 cups a day and then went to 2 cups. Just started trying amounts between 2-3 cups yesterday.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I may catch some heat for this...

but almost all the Diamond produced foods I ever tried made me battle loose stools with my guys. Canidae(the worst), Chicken Soup, Taste of the Wild....with each of them, I battled loose stools and bad gas. 

Nothing scientific...just my experience. Funny, I'm on an Acana cycle now and no issue.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> I may catch some heat for this...


I mean this with all due respect, but....

Stop saying that! This is a forum. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Even you! :biggrin:

And even if people don't agree with you, the fact that you bring up a different point of view makes things interesting. Looking at things from another perspective never hurts. :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> so youre just giving 1 cup total now? have you tried 2 cups?


she's giving 1cup two times per day. tat's a lot of food for a 25 pound dog...but its a puppy so i feel its a good portion i mnot to sure. i don't like chicken soup too much isnt it a diamond owned brand of dog food?


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

it could be over feeding, it could be the grain in the food, isolate by trying different things, the only thing i dont like about the chicken soup for the pet lovers is the low calories per cup, i think it is in the low 300's which means 2 cups is not bad, however if you feed a better product like innova, evo, acana, orijen, you can feed a cup and a half. I feel 1 cup of that food is not enough, maybe 1 cup of orijen may be good, but not a food where the calories per cup is in the low 300's.


----------



## PawsForCS (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey everyone – I’m new here and wanted to chime in since I actually work with Chicken Soup. You guys are right, it is produced by Diamond. I’ve fed it to my cats and my sister’s dog and feel very confident in its quality since Diamond has a 151 checks process they put all of their products through.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol hello diamond rep =p.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

PawsForCS said:


> Hey everyone – I’m new here and wanted to chime in since I actually work with Chicken Soup. You guys are right, it is produced by Diamond. I’ve fed it to my cats and my sister’s dog and feel very confident in its quality since Diamond has a 151 checks process they put all of their products through.
> 
> Have a good weekend!



Wow you guys have some special people working there. 151 checks, and you guys are just about the king of recalls, what are you checking for?? A higher bacterial content, or more chemicals in it??


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Wow you guys have some special people working there. 151 checks, and you guys are just about the king of recalls, what are you checking for?? A higher bacterial content, or more chemicals in it??


i actually agree with punk on this one. if you guys do 151q checks and still have so many recalls youre doing something wrong..


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, let's bring this back to help the OP
I am not sure about the ingredients in the food you are feeding now, I would suggest maybe taking a look at moving to a "simpler" food. California Natural is a really good place to start. Cal. Natural has a couple different protein bases, Chicken or Lamb, I would first try the chicken since that's what you've been using. I would see if that doesn't maybe do the trick. If you are still not getting the "firmness", then I would start to Drill Down the ingredient list to see if there are commonalities between Chicken soup and Cal Nat. Maybe there is an ingredient that he's sensitive to. When you do this, remember to check ALL the treats too! If that doesn't work, switching the protein source would be my next step. Although since the protein source is chicken I highly doubt it's that. (Some puppies are sensitive to Lamb)

In the meantime, you can add a little canned pumpkin to the diet to firm up the stool. I wouldn't suggest doing this if you are going to try a different food. You want to keep the diet as "pure" as possible so you can see if there are any underlying allergies or sensitivities.

Khan has been the KING of allergies, so I know where your coming from!
I hope this helps, and Good luck!


----------

